# Mixed breeds



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it ok to have multiple different breeds in same coop?


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

Good morning Jeremy, I have seven different breeds, all within about a week in age of each other (they are one year old now) that have pretty much been with each other from day one and they are doing fine, although, the two youngest still seem to get picked on more than the others.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

jeremyhenline said:


> Is it ok to have multiple different breeds in same coop?


Yes it is, but just make sure that they are bought at the same time, and the same age.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

I am adding constantly cant get enough of my furry friends so to be honest ive had 5 hens for a month now and just introduced 4 new ones


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just go slow until you can trust them to be alone.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

jeremyhenline said:


> I am adding constantly..


It's called CMD. (Chicken Math Disorder) The first signs are going to the feed store for a couple of chicks and accidentally buying 2 extra. I've heard stories of people being helped with this problem but I don't personally know of any. You won't get any help on this forum.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just enablers! Lol


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Love it guys lol!!!


----------

